# Brass wires on a Regency chiffonier



## peter-harrison (24 Jun 2021)

I’ve taken on the restoration of a mahogany chiffonier. Most of it is straightforward woodwork, but one bit I have never done before. The doors have a lattice of curved brass wires which were originally soldered together. They are held in holes drilled in the inside edges of the door stiles. There’s fabric behind the wires and behind that is a polished panel. Neither very good backgrounds for soldering. Has anyone done one of these? Is it possible to solder the brass out of the door and then pop it in? Or does it have to be done in situ?


----------



## novocaine (24 Jun 2021)

once soldered there will be little flex to allow you to move them. I'd suggest a decent heat proof mat (see below) and the use of a large iron rather than a flame. I expect this isn't far off how it was done originally using a flame heated iron. give the wire a good clean and apply a small amount of flux, given that it is non structural you should be fine with plumbers solder.









Rothenberger Soldering Mat 195 x 250mm


Order online at Screwfix.com. Asbestos-free. Resists temperatures up to 1260°C. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



www.screwfix.com


----------



## peter-harrison (24 Jun 2021)

Thanks! I was thinking that would probably be the way.
I’ll post the results when it’s finished.


----------



## Phill05 (24 Jun 2021)

Peter,
I have used a silicon oven sheet folded over to make double thickness to cover fabric, and used an electric soldering iron for heat, clean the brass well and put a small amount of flux on and melt the solder to the iron tip so that it only has a small amount to transfer to the wire, you then only have a small amount of cleaning up after.


----------



## Fergie 307 (25 Jun 2021)

I would say the same, electrical soldering station and electrical solder. If you use the iron hot, say 400 degrees, then you will complete each joint in seconds. This actually spreads less heat into the wire than using the iron at a lower temperature, and having to hold it on there to get enough heat into it. If the original solder is still there then a little flux and you will probably find that they will go back together really nicely. A plumbers heat resistant mat should slip in behind them to protect the fabric.


----------



## peter-harrison (7 Jul 2021)

I’ve finished this. After a lot of messing about with different mats and soldering irons I found that the best combo was a micro blowtorch with a scrap of steel plate to protect the door panel. The wires heated up so quickly that the plate barely got hot.


----------

